# ملاحظات لتشغيل مكيف السيارات



## سمير شربك (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أحبائي إليك موضوع وتعليمات تخص سائقي السيارات بخصوص الحفاظ على المكيف 
*تعليمات تشغيل مكيف السيارة : **AC Instruction for operating auto*

* على الجميع قراءة هذه التعليمات للحفاظ على المكيفات *

*1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم تشغيل مكيف السيارة قبل مرور خمس دقائق من تشغيل محرك السيارة .*
*2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم تشغيل المكيف ومحرك السيارة بارد (درجة الحرارة المناسبة **40 c** )**.*
*3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم تشغيل مكيف السيارة على فترات زمنية طويلة وبشكل متواصل .*
*4-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم تشغيل مكيف السيارة عند انخفاض درجة برودته أو انعدام البرودة .*
*5-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم تشغيل محرك السيارة عندما يكون مفتاح المكيف بوضعية عمل (**ON** ).*
*6-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم ترك مفتاح المكيف بحالة تشغيل عند إيقاف محرك السيارة ( الوضع **OFF** هو الصحيح ).*
*7-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عدم تشغيل مكيف السيارة في يوم ماطر ( في الأيام الممطرة) .*
*8-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عند تشغيل مكيف السيارة أغلق تماما وبإحكام جميع نوافذ وابواب السيارة .*
*9-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عند ارتفاع حرارة ماء المحرك وعند صعود الجبال والمرتفعات والحمولة الزائدة أوقف المكيف .*
*10-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عند إيقاف السيارة فترة طويلة تحت الشمس افتح النوافذ لطرد الهواء الساخن قبل تشغيل المكيف .*
*11-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عند تشغيل مكيف السيارة أغلق بإحكام فتحة السقف إن وجدت .*
*12-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**عند تشغيل المكيف أغلق فتحة دخول الهواء الخارجي ، وافتح فتحة دخول الهواء الداخلي .*
*13-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**يجب تشغيل مكيف السيارة مدة عشر دقائق ، مرة واحدة في الشهر شتاء على الأقل .*
*14-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**تشغيل مكيف السيارة على سرعات تدريجية متتالية ابتداء من السرعة البطيئة .*
*15-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**أوقف مكيف السيارة إذا سمعت أصواتا غير طبيعية صادرة عن المكيف .*
*16-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**تزداد درجة برودة المكيف بازدياد درجة رطوبة الجو العام .*
*17-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**إجراء صيانة سنوية ، ومراجعة عامة عند اختصاصي المكيفات .*


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على النصائح اخى المتميز دائما سمير


----------



## sam_civil (19 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
و يرجى الرد على السؤال التالى:-
هل تشغيل المكيف و السيارة فى وضع الوقوف خطر على موتور السيارة.
و شكرا​


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (19 يونيو 2010)

الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (19 يونيو 2010)

أخي هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه طوال سنتين


----------



## حسين الطييب (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم : عندي مشكله ومالقيت لها حل في مكيف السياره غيرت كلتش المكيف اكثر من مره وكل مره يحترق الكلتش ويطلع دخان كثير مع العلم انه المكيف بارد بس ماادري اش يصير بالظبط بعد مااصلح الكلتش بعد 10 دقايق من تشغيل المكيف يصير المكيف حار ويطلع دخان من الكلتش ارجوكم ابغا حل


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

